# Some of my reptiles! ( Lots of pic's)



## MikhailsDinos




----------



## OGIGA

I like those bright green geckos!


----------



## Rick

Nice pics. I like the chameleon. I have a uromastyx.


----------



## Justin

Nice U. phantasticus, they look in good shape too. The creamsicle R. ciliatus is great too. I'm hoping to get a creamsicle or red harly soon.


----------



## robo mantis

I'm Trying to get a leopard geko. What are those little green ones?


----------



## Ian

Beautiful photos  

Are the first geckos some of the huge rhacodactylus species? Thye look fairly similar...

Nice chameleon to, we had 6 species of chameleon last year, I would certainly like to get back into keeping them again =]


----------



## Asa

THOSE SMALL GREEN ONES ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colddigger

aren't the little green ones baby day geckos?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

OGIGA,

Thank you! 8)

Rick,

Thank you! Uromastyx are a great species to own. At the moment I own a bearded dragon.

Justin,

Thank you! U. phantasticus, Do well for me. They love the natural setup i've given them! I should have baby red R. ciliatus hatching in the next two weeks.

Let me know &amp; I can give you a great price on them?

robo mantis,

The little green guys are Phelsuma, ( The day gecko) But these little guys are fast lol

Ian,

Yes they look very much the same to the rhacodactylus leachianus, But this species is Gehrya marginata. They are pretty much the same size, The only differents is that they are much faster. Yeah my Chameleon is great, I plan on breeding him next year. You should definitely get into them again!  

Asa,

Thank you!  They are the cutest things ever.  

colddigger,

They are day geckos, Phelsuma, is the Genus name.


----------



## robo mantis

cool. do you have any eggs?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

I should have eggs very soon. If you want I have one that lost his tail, But will grow it back, I'll give you a really good price? Or you could wait for babies?. I'll do trades for mantis as well? These guys are not like the leopard geckos, They are a lot faster. Through they are diurnal &amp; Not nocturnal, So you can see them during the day.  



> cool. do you have any eggs?


----------



## Justin

I'd definitely be up for a red harley baby, I'm in the UK but can get it to the Hamm show in Germany if needs be. shoot me a PM about prices and pics of the parents if you would?


----------



## Sparky

*HEY ITS THE GECKO FROM THE CAR INSURANCE COMMERCIAL!*


----------



## robo mantis

Once again Sparkys mind is off again lol


----------



## OGIGA

> *HEY ITS THE GECKO FROM THE CAR INSURANCE COMMERCIAL!*


Haha... it does kind of look like him!


----------



## robo mantis

It does i know lol


----------



## colddigger

isn't that because he IS a day gecko? :?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Lol, Yes it is the gecko in the car insurance ads. The differents is that he talks, walks &amp; has Eyelids.


----------



## Black*Fox

> Lol, Yes it is the gecko in the car insurance ads. The differents is that he talks, walks &amp; has Eyelids.


And sells car insurance. That's the biggie for your list.

Are geco's hard to raise? I'm sure some are probably easyer to raise than others, but what are some of the easyest or your favorite to raise?


----------



## OGIGA

That gecko doesn't sell car insurance. He just wants people to quit calling him for car insurance.


----------



## Sparky

The gecko got bought out by cavemen.


----------



## Djoul

Very nice pictures, thank you


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Thank you!  lol

I would say that the easiest gecko would have to be the crested gecko. Easy to breed &amp; a joy to work with!  But I enjoy them all..... :lol: 



> Lol, Yes it is the gecko in the car insurance ads. The differents is that he talks, walks &amp; has Eyelids.
> 
> 
> 
> And sells car insurance. That's the biggie for your list.
> 
> Are geco's hard to raise? I'm sure some are probably easier to raise than others, but what are some of the easiest or your favorite to raise?
Click to expand...


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Thank you!  



> Very nice pictures, thank you


----------



## MikhailsDinos

:lol: 



> That gecko doesn't sell car insurance. He just wants people to quit calling him for car insurance.


----------

